# Ohio Trophy Bass?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

OK, Flathunters "encounter" with a record bass has me thinking about BIG Ohio bass. Im committed to fishing only rivers/creeks this year, BUT next year Im thinking about fishing exclusively for BIG bass. Im talking BIG baits for BIG fish. Ill be looking for a wall hanger (replica). What size (Ohio only) do you consider to be appropriate for getting a replica made? I started at 10LB, but that may not be realistic? 9lbs? 8.5? Just need some opinions. Thanks!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i'd say 7lbs, or over 23in. why don't you fish all year then get the biggest mounted?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd say anything over 7 pounds would be huge, Ask around there arent too many people that can boast about catching an OHIO Largemouth over 7lbs.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I would say 7 also. Remember the ponds that I brought you too Rooster? One of them has given up an 8 and the other a 9 that were both released. Haven't seen them again though!


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

My personal goal is a 7#+ LM from *public* waters in Ohio. That's my current goal for a wall-hanger anyway. If/when I actually catch the fish I may decide to wait for a bigger one but I doubt it  If you are expanding your areas of fishing to private ponds an 8# might be realistic.

What lakes are you planning to hit for your trophy hunt? 

Steve


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I will be hitting all the lakes on Flathunters list! LOL

AEP is my Ace in the Hole. I caught a 6LB+ bass in the summer a few years back that would have easily went 8LB pre-spawn. 

Acton Lake has a good population of 5LB+ bass.at least I have read that there is a good population of big bass.

The ODNR keeps reporting that Stonelick has bass up to 7LBsIve yet to see one over 2LBs.

CC apparently has some monsters, but I have never fished there.

I have read good reports about Rose Lake.

I will just try them all!

I plan to only fish public water. I just feel like catching a BIG bass out of public water, that anyone can fish, would be more gratifying, and would make the replica more meaningful to me. ANDI dont really have any privet ponds to fish (LOL). I have yet to crack the 7lb mark, but I want to set my sights high..Im now thinking 8.5LB is a good goal. Thanks for all the input!

Kevin..Did you catch one of those hogs? It is amazing to me that smaller ponds can produce fish that size, but they are so rare (or at least rarely caught) in larger public lakes.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

You know AEP pretty well I would fish over there and forget about the rest of the places. Try those lakes I told ya about, I got a 22.5 incher from there a few years ago. Hargus lake gave up a 7.5 pounder a couple years back.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I have taken several at 7lb and had only one mounted it was 7 lb 12 oz that I sold because I could not stand to look at it anymore... Had that place in Bedford mount it via freeze drying and it looked more like a smallmouth and lost several inches... Wish I had it back now but I was young and dumb and full of...
I would say a trophy to me is still 7lbs...
I fished Florida and caught a few at 9lbs but wanted a ten so never had one mounted and tossed them all back... Same with walleye never took a 10 couple at 9+ but no 10's sniff sniff

Now I will take photos of most fish I want mounted and have a replica made... I think that is the way to go and let the fish continue to swim and make another fishermans day... Walleye and perch I would keep the original fish but either bass, northern or muskie their going back in...


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I think it was the guys on In Fisherman that said a good way to judge a trophy is about half of what the state record is.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I really don't know where I would draw the line on getting a trophy mounted of any species. I seriously have not given it that much thought. The only fish I have on the wall is a pike from Canada. It was not a trophy in the sense that it was anywhere near a record but to me it was by far the largest that I had ever caught. And not getting to fish the pike nearly as often and not seeing many around my place it is pretty neat to have it around. In making a quick jusdgement call I think as far as bass I would have to go at least over 8#. I have caught some in the 6's and know a few guys that got them in the 7's but I am not sure that I know anyone personally that went 8+ in my area. As far as crappie, it would have to go 17"+ and be fat. I am not sure what weight it would have to reach. I suppose on walleye I would have to go at least 13#. Again I have heard of many fish over 10 and I have a couple myself. I have never gone over 11# but I know a few who have. As far as smallmouth, I do not get the chance to target the true hawgs very often so I don't know where to draw the line. I actually had one in Canada that I sort of wish I had gotten mounted but I caught it the day after the pike which I had headed in to the taxidermist. I did not want to be in for paying on two fish at once. That fish was just shy of 21" and the thickest smallie I have ever landed. I did not have a good set of scales but I guessed him pushing 6#. Again he was by far the biggest smallie I had ever caught but for most guys who target them up on Erie I am sure that would not warrant a wall hanger.

My even bigger dilemma after making a decision to keep one will be handling it at home. I then have to negotiate with my wife on where it fits into the decor.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I it's hard to say what is a trophy to all, what I might think is a trophy is diff from what someone else thinks. Rose Lake holds huge Bass rooster, it's a hard lake to fish well. Take you kyak there, park @ Old Mans cave campground. This is where my 8 1/5 came from.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

that is sweet man...


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

My dad has a 5 acre farm pond which has produced 5 'fish ohio' bass in the last few weeks. I have caught two that were over 7 1/2 lbs, which is my pb. However, my son caught a 9 lb 15 oz LM three years ago and we put her back. He was 6yrs old at the time. I recently ordered a replica of that fish for his bedroom. Two weeks ago, I saw her again. I had her up to the shore when she shook her head no and headed off. I really believe that she is close to the state record. When I get her on my scale, if it says more that 13 lb 6 oz, then she's done and will be skin mounted. I'd love to have two mounts of the same fish. Here's what she looked like three years ago.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a great picture Paul! And a beauty of a fish!

I am curious as to whether you have gone to any special measures to get the fish to that size? For instance any extensive bait stocking? What kind of harvest program do you employ?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

That is an awesome picture! Im sure that your son will treasure that experience, and the picture for the rest of his life.

It is almost like the BIG bass wants to eat the little dude. LOL



H20mellon- you set the barIm shooting for an 8.5LB Ohio bass.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

so what is the goal for a creek smallie this year rooster?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

River Smallie goal for 2005:	Fish Ohio 20 Smallmouth Bass

First fish of the year, first trip, was an 18, and the second of the year, same trip, was a 20 football. Havent been close again!

This year, Im still looking for:

20LB Ohio River Striper (been looking for 6 years now, but it could be today!)

30LB GMR Flathead


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

20" creek smallie would be AWSOME. Dont know if I have much chance at one that big from the small creeks I fish. Do you get some bigger ones come up from the Ohio river, or do the creeks you fish hold big ones all year?

I got one in the BWCA in Minnesota that was just over 20", best smallie action in the WORLD up there. You got river and lake smallies up there.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

For your trophy LM from public waters you should think about heading up to the NE part of the state. Even though it is colder up here these lakes produce more Fish Ohio bass then any others. Mogadore and Ladue are probably the 2 most consistent big bass lakes in the state and both are perfect for your kayak since they are electric motor only lakes. Both lakes give up 5#ers regularly and the people that i know who've fished Mogadore for a while have all pulled trophies from there (I know one guy up here with 3 fish around or over 7# from Mogadore and another that size from Portage Lakes and Ladue each). Clear Fork and Rose would be the other main spots I'd hit. I used to fish Rose a ton when I was at OSU; never got the monter LM I was looking for there but got several in the 4#+ range (I've caught more fish that size from Mogadore in much less time on the water though). Clear Fork is way under-valued as a big bass lake IMO.

Steve


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Two words ..................... KNOX LAKE ........................


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

BKR... we have not stocked this pond with anything for over 30 years. We practice C&R on all bass for 11 moths a year. We do occassionally harvest bluegill for dinner, but not too often. Then in August of every season we take out about 100 lbs of bass from fish weighing 1-3 lbs. We release those fish smaller than a pound and those fish weighing more than 3 lbs. My grandfather used to have us toss bluegill on the shore when we caught them. We never had a bass bigger than 6 Lb. Then after he passed on, we started the current system and the size of the fish went up within a couple of years. 

Rooster...thanks. It did kinda ruin him though. He thinks all fish are small ones.


----------



## BKent (Mar 31, 2005)

I second the Northeast Ohio recomendation. I took this 7#er on the lake I grew up fishing (have a cottage there). It's close to West Branch...


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I agree with H2O mellon and 8 1/2 for Ohio. I would not mount it. I am looking for a 13+ bass to hit the wall someday. Rooster you know my personal best length for smaly and large in length for Ohio. The rivers I fish have nice fish but do not have the pounds like the ponds do.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

NE Ohio ice out to pre-spawn!!!!
Personal preferance. I've never seen anyone get one mounted less than 5#. I've caught a 7# and let it go. I like Twistertails idea of half the state recoed. It makes sense.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

My mark would be 8lbs.

Hargus, Knox, LAdue, Ross, Rose, Fox Lake, La Sue Ann (guess what lake?  ), Hoover, Rush Creek, Kiser, Kokosing LK and maybe Antrium???


Good Luck on your Mission Rooster

NewbreedMitch


----------

